# Mission Valley, MT



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Hope the smoke isn't too bad over there for everyone.

Any updates would be appreciated and good luck to Russ & Florence in Monty's first Derby!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Smoke is very bad and is affecting visibility.

Derby Call Backs to 4th Series on Saturday Morning:

1,4,10,13,14,15,16,17,18,21


----------



## joannefitzpatrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Unofficially, the Open stopped ca 7:00 pm, after dog #31. There are ca 12 dogs left to run in the morning. They will start at 7:30 am. 

Anyone know if the Amateur finished? 

Florence


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Callbacks to the Amateur second series (45 dogs) - 

1,2,3,6,8,9,10,13,14,15,17,19,20,21,23,25,26,28,29,30,31,32,36,37,38,39,40,41,42,44,47,48,49,51,52,53,54,55,58,59,60,62,63,64,68

Guess I should have put "unofficial". The judge gave me the callbacks.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Sharon. Good to see that Casey #30 got to run today.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Correction to Amateur Callbacks to 2nd Series:

Your judges made an error in the callbacks. Dogs 62 and 63 were left off the list by mistake. So there are 44 dogs back.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

It was a long day. There was another dog inadvertently left off the list. Dog #68 is back also making it 45 dogs.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial Derby results -

1st Colt - Griffin/Drent
2nd Elliott - Young
3rd Monty - Sloane
4th Gritz - McKnight/Anderson
RJ Tex - Haley/Drent
J's Charge - Robles/Pleasant
Pax - Wells/Pleasant
Soul - Remien
Lazer - Hartl
Hoss - Tallman/Drent


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Open second series (42 dogs) -

2,3,4,6,7,8,10,11,15,16,17,22,27,30,31,33,34,37,39,41,42,43,44,46,49,50,51,52,55,56,65,67,69,73,78,79,80,82,85,86,87,88

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur third series (29 dogs) -

1,2,3,8,10,17,20,23,25,26,28,29,30,36,37,38,39,41,42,48,49,52,53,55,58,60,62,63,64


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Open third series (27 dogs) -

2,3,4,6,7,10,11,17,22,27,30,31,33,37,41,44,46,51,52,65,73,78,80,82,85,87,88

Unofficial callbacks to Qualifying second series (23 dogs) -

2,3,5,7,8,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,23,25,26,27,28,30,31,33,34

Qualifying is done for the day. Will resume tomorrow at 8:00.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur fourth series (17 dogs) -

3,8,10,17,20,25,26,28,30,48,49,52,53,60,62,63,64


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

The Open called it a night with 4 dogs left to run. They will run tomorrow morning--first running dog at 8:00 sharp. NO test dog.


----------



## MikeGriffin (Apr 14, 2011)

Nice job Alex "The Kid" Drent!!!
Derby win!!!!


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Open (17 dogs) -

2,4,7,10,11,17,22,33,37,44,46,52,65,73,82,85,87


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to fourth series Qualifying (16 dogs) -

2,3,5,8,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,23,27,28,34


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Qualifying results -

1st Lips - Brown
2nd Max - Cherry/Madore
3rd Maddie - White
4th Shiner - van der Lee
RJ Buzz - Nelson
J's Tim - Pond/Kiernan
Stryder - Hill/Drent
Rip - Randazzo/Taylor
Tough - Fladwood/Kiernan
Ali'i - Chun
Roc - Speer/Erhardt
Throttle - Boyett
Lucy - Nelson/Drent
Cash - Kongsore/Drent
Rumor - Adams/Erhardt
Riggs - Watson

Partial unofficial Open results - 

1st JJ - McBee/Totten (new FC and qualified for National)
2nd Ghost - Taylor/Taylor
3rd Lola - Latham/Taylor
4th Sally - Graves/Pleasant
RJ Agge - Lindbloom/Kiernan

Sorry, don't know JAM's.

I only know partial Amateur results. Perhaps Judy can post.

Congrats to ALL!


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Amateur Results:

1st - Delta - Calvert
2nd - Hammer - Johnson
3rd - Gus - Robinson
4th - Nora - Brown
RJ - Jezze - Schlosser

JAM's: 17, 25, 30, 48, 52, 63, 64


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Lanse and Lips on winning the Qual...I knew that one eared gal was gonna come thru for ya..way to go sweetheart


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Only Lanse could name a dog after lady parts. Haha


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Breck said:


> Only Lanse could name a dog after lady parts. Haha


You obviously are not into botany, and like everyone else jumped to the same conclusion;-)

Clitoria ternatea, common names including butterfly pea, blue pea, Cordofan pea and Asian pigeonwings, is a plant species belonging to the Fabaceae family.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> You obviously are not into botany, and like everyone else jumped to the same conclusion;-)
> 
> Clitoria ternatea, common names including butterfly pea, blue pea, Cordofan pea and Asian pigeonwings, is a plant species belonging to the Fabaceae family.


Yeah, that's what Lanse meant, peas


----------



## medicinebow (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations to Larry, Anna, and Delta for Winning the Am! Jazztime rolls on


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Judy, thanks for posting the callbacks and then the results! 

Congratulations Anna, Linda, John and Lance in the AM


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

Congrats to all placements! Special congrats to John and Gus!


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations to Mike Taylor of Skyhigh Retrievers for a 2nd, 3rd and Jam in the Open. That is a good weekend.


----------

